# Engineer from India - posted in Jebel Ali, Dubai



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello guys,

I was just searching on Google, and found out this amazing informative website. 

First of all thanks for sharing such useful information and for helping newbies like me.

- I am selected by an Engineering company making cranes in Jebel Ali Free Zone. Migrating to Dubai within 10 days.

About me - I've completed my degree in Mechanical engineering in 2008.
- Total experience of 20 months.
- Not married. Single accommodation.
- First time moving out of India.

Company offer - 7500 aed (Basic + House Rent + Transport) / month.
- 7500 aed includes everything. Nothing extra for house rent.
- Accommodation not provided by company
- Food not provided by the company
- It's a MNC, with operations in many countries, basically from Germany.
- Once a year, return trip to India provided by company.
- Gratuity 21 days salary / yaer.
- 1 salary bonus.
- 5 days / week.
- Company located at Jebel Ali Free Zone.

Queries / doubts:

1) Please comment on the salary offered?

2) Is the rented flats available in Jebel Ali or I have to stay some where else, please throw some light as living will be most important factor!
Is it possible to share a flat / apartment, like we do in India?

3) What will be cost of transportation with respect to area where I rent a flat?

4) Average food cost / month? (Generally Breakfast+Lunch+Dinner) - Veg only?

5) Glossary / week ?

6) General cost of living for normal lifestyle, single male, in jebel ali?

7) Is the life happening our there? (Like to make friends, so Jebel Ali-Dubai is kool place or I will be more into laptop!)

8) Average cost of internet - cell phone ?

9) I have problem of skin allergy, so is it possible to bring medicine from India, for 1 year quota? (Only tablets, no lotion)

10) General list of things to carry when migrating - like cloths, shaving kits, pair of shoes.....please add if you have list ready.

Thanking in advance for your cooperation.

Regards,

Darshet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kapadiwala said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was just searching on Google, and found out this amazing informative website.
> 
> ...


Answers in Blue. Welcome to Dubai and wishing you all the very best!


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear Pamela,

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. Really appreciate it.

I have accepted this offer only because it is offering me a good advance in my career. Company is a big MNC, with functions in more than 13 countries, including India.

I am more interested in having an experience than just earning money. My other friends working there are able to fetch 7000 (but they have accommodation provided by company!).

Glossary was a typing mistake. Sorry, the word is Grocery. 

If I conclude your answer, with all the bills my total expense will be 5500 aed / month? Including travel, rent, bills, food, etc? (Just a rough estimate)?

Even if I am able to save 2000 aed, is enough for me. I plan to stay here for say 2 years and then planning to settle down in India.

The rent you have mentioned is for Bachelor's sharing? Are the flats equipped with cooking facilities? I really dont know cooking, but if it will help me save extra dhirams then I will start taking cooking lessons 

Thanks and awaiting your reply.

Kind regards,


Darshet


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Not to put you off, but unless you are making peanuts in IndiA, I would advise you not to take this offer.

7500 without housing means you will spend more than half your salary on housing, unless you are one of those who will voluntarily live like rats etc .

Also, its not easy to have substantial savings on 7500 dhs unless you are one of those would save money by not using deodorants, going to the movies once in 6 months, giving missed calls (to save 30 fils!) etc.

Apolgies for the assumptions !


Dubai is a city (unlike lets say Saudi or Kuwait) where you are forced to spend money either on amenities (movies, clubbing, shopping, so many things to do!) or fines (fines for many things plus expensive internet etc).

I think it would be very difficult to live on 5500 dhs a month with housing unless you are accustomed to living like a low standard of life in India.


India is rising in many fields and I would assume the future wouldnt be too bad...
On the contrast, parts of Sharjah, where 70% of Dubai-working Indians live, doesnt have power 3-4 hours a day in summer!


If you do decide to move here, then you will find 
a very strong Indian community, plus all the Indian food you can wish for etc


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you got a Club Tropicana, and are drinks free?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And because some are willing to accept so low salaries, is unfortunatly the reason why some will continue to be offered lower rates then western individuals  

Shall think will be hard to live on such unless your doing the sharing opiton  and as was said, was part of those that are willing to fore go quite a bit of basic 'luxuries'.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it all depends on what you are used for in your country but basically I agree with Tropicana and I think that would be a difficult salary to live on and save money, although I do know some people do live on less than that but the question here is what level of sacrifice and discomfort are you willing to put up with in order to make your move, gain experience and save money. You can find bachelor's accommodation ads on Dubizzle and Gulf News ads. You also need to factor transportation. Mini bus transportation from Deira to Jebel Ali will cost you around 700 dhs per month (based on what one of my colleagues pays).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with what everyone has mentioned above. Darshet, as in my previous post, AED 7500 per month all inclusive is not a good salary at all. You will save nothing and will struggle by the end of the month to meet ends meet with such a salary. Everyone here is giving you a very real picture of what life is like in Dubai, it is not cheap at all. Many people move here with the misguided assumption that this city is tax free, you can save a lot, etc. But that is not the case and the harsh reality of it will hit you once you move here. For someone with an engineering degree, AED 7500 should at least be your basic with rest of the allowances added on.


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Jynxgirl:

I had detailed discussion with my friend, he told me that for a 20 months experience engineer, this is some what ok salary. And as you are saying "so low salary", what according to you would be average salary?

@ Tropicana:

Thank you for your reply. As I told you, reason for accepting this offer was not money. I was working here in a mid-size firm, but the company in Dubai is a MNC, so in terms of career it will be good advance.

Just for my information, all the companies in Dubai provide accommodation? Because no one in this company, where I am placed is honored accommodation.

If not 5500aed, what according to you is the idle range of money required for decent lifestyle?

I have anyways taken this decision to move as the company is really good. Also, visa and ticket is taken care by the company (my most of the friends, paid on their own for visa and ticket).

Do let me know your reply.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


Darshet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your friends probably paid for their visit visa. All employment visas MUST be paid for by the company and the company has to pay for an annual ticket back to your home country. This is part of the law.
Not all companies in Dubai provide accommodation, but they do provide an allowance. If you have signed up for an MNC, they know this already.
Ask your friends to give you a more realistic point of view. If they are ok with AED 7000 plus accommodation, why do they think you will be fine with AED 7500 all inclusive?
Irrespective of your ambition to move forward in your career path, you will need the money to survive. It is important no matter how badly you are doing it for your career.


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Pamela:

Please tell me if the following gathered information is correct or incorrect:

1) House on sharing basis - 2500 aed / month (for reasonably decent place with internet and furnished flat)

2) Food - As discussed with current employees - 45 aed / day (lunch + dinner + snacks) = 1350 aed / month

3) Transportation (obviously depends on location, rough estimate told to me is) = 700 - 800 aed / month

4) Cell phone and phone bill provided by the company. For my information, what is the average cost of your cellphone bill / month? (Without giving more miss calls  as said by Tropicana)

5) What other expenses apart from mentioned above will incur? (Because in the house rent - Internet + electricity + Water is already covered in rent)

6) Add more 1000 aed for weekend movies / clubbing / others.

So why this 7500 aed seems less to SURVIVE! Forget about savings!

Please throw some detailed light if possible.

Thanking you,

Regards,


Darshet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kapadiwala said:


> @ Pamela:
> 
> Please tell me if the following gathered information is correct or incorrect:
> 
> ...


Are you not planning on buying a car? That would cost you at least AED 1500 a month on a car loan for a very basic car and this is for 3 years at least. I cannot think of anything else to add. It really is up to you. You probably could be able to make it with this salary, but like we've all mentioned before, we are trying to give you a realistic idea of what life is like in Dubai. It is definitely not like Saudi or Kuwait where you will end up saving most of your salary.


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Pamela:

I really understand that you are providing me complete real picture. And I thank you for your assistance and for your help.

The only thing I am trying to figure out is, how 7500aed is not sufficient to SURVIVE.

I agree with you that in this salary i will not be able to save. But in terms of SURVIVAL why it;s an issue? 

For the house rent - i have found out many ads in dubbizle offering 1700-2500 aed / month, fully furnished flats, with tv-fridge-kitchen-internet-water-electricity included. I am not able to paste the link in this forum, if you could provide me your email id, I can send you few. All the accommodation in The Gardens and in Discovery (near to Batuta Mall).

For single accommodation in these flats, the rate is 4000 aed and for sharing it is 2000-2500 aed (depending of number of shares)!

Rest bills which I can cut down is, I don't smoke and I don't drink, so a lil relieve for me 

Also, for clubbing, I dont think so i'll be going every weekend. Say twice in a month.

Just for my clarification, by one meal, you mean food for full day - lunch, dinner and snacks.

And as mentioned, I am not planning to buy a car, as my plan is to be here for say 2 years and get back to India.

Regards,


Darshet


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, if you try a bit, you will definitely be able to survive and live okay.
My take: 1 bedroom + hall in Discovery Gardens will be about 55,000 AED per annum (say 4.5K per month). Say 3 ppl share it (a lot of ppl do that). You end up paying 1.5K per head - if this house is in Bur Dubai or Deira, you may pay 200-300 Dhs per head per month less
Internet + TV - the max you will pay is say 450 AED per month (good Internet connection + basic TV). 150 per head
Electricity + water - 100 per head
Grocery - say about 500 Dhs per head per month + food - say about 1000 Dhs a month
Travel - if you have a minivan or are able to take a bus/metro to work - not more than 700 Dhs (high estimate)
Rest of the money - up to you to decide.
So well - you will NOT have a fancy life. But you will be okay.
*The key is **sharing a house with 2 other people and you will not have privacy*. But again, in India, a lot of colleges have hostels with 2-3 people to a room. So it will be something like that.
I know of a lot of people who share flats/rooms so it is not a big deal. If *you* think it is good for your career, this is a compromise you can make


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Rsinner:

Thank you for your reply.

From your reply, it seems you have done your studies while being in hostel. If not, then you definitely had friends studying in hostel.

1) I think living alone will surely be boring for me, as I am new to this country. So atleast for one year, I plan to share, which is the best way to know the country and to have a helping hand in the room.

2) I do not wish to buy a car atleast initially for say 8-12 months.

3) Privacy is not such a big issue, as explained by others!

4) And I do not want FANCY life at this stage atleast. Because I am not so much into clubbing. I don't drink or smoke. 

5) But one thing I want to ask, house rent - i have found out many ads in dubbizle offering 1700-2500 aed / month, fully furnished flats, with tv-fridge-kitchen-internet-water-electricity included. NOT TO PAY EXTRA FOR INTERNET, ELE AND WATER, so why people are counting them extra? Please clarify.

In which area of Dubai you live, if I may ask you?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kapadiwala said:


> @ Rsinner:
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


Yes I have lived in a hostel (but only one to a room) and shared flats with people before - but it would be say a 2 bedroom flat with 2 of us in it. If you can live with 3 to a bedroom + hall that's great.

For a car, as an Indian national, you would need to undergo driving lessons and tests. Budget at least 2 months and a minimum of 4000 AED for it. (its a painful process. Find out once you reach Dubai)

Most of us here have experience of only renting unfurnished apartments (which is common here). What you are talking about is flatshare/roomshare which a number of us have not done before. So that's why we are counting all other things as extra. Basically some people must have already rented the apartments and now looking for roommates/flatmates to reduce their expenses.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

kapadiwala,

sounds like you are trying to convince the people here that you can make it on that salary, rather than asking advice on if you will be able to make it or not 

But you've already accepted the offer so very little you can do now. I think once you move here you will find it that there will be unexpected expenses that you simply can not predict (lunch for someone's birthday, medicines because you got ill, a book cos you got bored, a new shirt, etc.) and because your margin to operate is quite small, you won't have much flexibility. I'd say that saving 2000 dhs a month is a bit unrealistic, but who knows, maybe it turns out you are the master at personal finances and in that case you should give me a lesson 

In any case, good luck with your move!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

kapadiwala said:


> All the accommodation in The Gardens and in Discovery (near to Batuta Mall).


And the sharing is one of the reasons that I HATE living here. There are three men to an apartment across my hallway. It is not suppose to be allowed.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Isn't it against the law for unmarried people to cohabit? Why do they allow these bed shares! It's disgusting!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well hopefully Kapadiwala will realise soon enough that it is illegal to share a room with a dozen other people, it might be a tad bit hard to save up on AED 7500 and that his friends who are earning more than him really didn't paint the right picture for him. I have answered the same questions about three times, so will just leave it at that.
I would however like to see exactly where he found a fully furnished apartment for AED 2500 with everything included. Seems a bit unreal to me, unless it's in the Naif and Al Baraha area.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

LMAO! 

*Fully furnished apartment in Sonapure, Dubai.... AED 200/m*








*Lots of friends, 24 x 7 security.... AED 10/m*








*Cheap Veg Food AED100/m*








*Cheap Transportation .... AED 200/m *(Free if you could spot the engineer! )










For everything else ...... get yourself a Mastercard when you arrive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess I missed the joke here....:confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

James is trying to show Kapadiwala what we've been trying to tell him, but with pictures. You know, because they speak a thousand words!!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

and I bet this is what he will get himself into at AED 7500 a month!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> James is trying to show Kapadiwala what we've been trying to tell him, but with pictures. You know, because they speak a thousand words!!


Oh, okay, for a minute there I thought he was making fun of people who have to live like that


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ |James|:

accommodation 200 aed/m? READ THE POST AGAIN DUDE, 2500 IS WHAT ILL BE PAYING!

veg food 100 aed/m? ADVISE YOU TO READ AGAIN - 1400 IS WHAT ILL BE PAYING !

DON'T SHOW SOMETHING WHICH I WILL NEVER OPT FOR - IF YOU READ THE POST YOU WILL COME TO KNOW I HAVE ALLOCATED 10 TIMES MONEY FOR EVERYTHING OF WHAT YOU ARE SHOWING


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think that was James' intention. But Kapadiwala needs to ask himself, as a Mechanical Engineer, would he accept a job back in India that pays him RS. 75,000 a month and then have 33% taken away in taxes? I think not. 
It's sad but many people from back home come here on meagre salaries and then blame the system for not getting paid as much as the white guy. If you settle for less than your worth, you get treated the same way.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kapadiwala said:


> @ |James|:
> 
> accommodation 200 aed/m? READ THE POST AGAIN DUDE, 2500 IS WHAT ILL BE PAYING!
> 
> ...


Kapadiwala, he's trying to show you the other side of Dubai. Please appreciate it because your friends haven't made the effort to do it for you.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Honestly do you still plan to take up that offer? You are being ripped off mate!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

He's signed up already, no point discussing this anymore. He's trying to convince us that he'll make it and if he manages to save AED 2,000 a month, we will all be going to him for finance lessons!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have already accepted the offer, though? Can you renegotiate Kapadiwala? At the very LEAST get your housing included


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ nola and pamela:

TO BE HONEST, I HAVE ALREADY LEFT MY CURRENT JOB AND HAVE ALREADY TAKEN THIS JOB.

SO I DON'T HAVE ANY OTHER OPTION LEFT.

NOW I AM IN A BAD SITUATION, YOUR COMMENTS ARE REALLY MAKING ME WORRY ABOUT MY DECISION.

YOU ALL HAVE ALREADY POINTED OUT THAT MY DECISION IS WRONG, NOW TELL ME HOW TO CORRECT IT?

1) WHAT SALARY RANGE SHOULD I ASK FOR?

2) NO ONE IN THE COMPANY IS PROVIDED WITH ACCOMMODATION, SO WHAT SHOULD I DO?

YOUR EARLY REPLY WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If no one is provided with accommodation, then that is fine. But the company HAS to provide you with an accommodation allowance. You are an expat and that is your entitlement. Where do they expect you to live. Could you please PM me your details, company name, etc? I'm getting off the computer right now but will reply back as soon as possible. If it's a multinational company, then they should not be ripping you off like that.
Besides, what's the worst that could happen? You don't take up this job and find something better in a couple of months? You are still back home and not in Dubai stuck with a job that pays less than your worth and you have no proper place to live, etc. That would really eat into your morale. I'll wait for your PM. Don't stress yourself out because you haven't come here yet and you can always renegotiate saying that you did your research and what they are paying you is peanuts compared to what other engineers get out here!


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ pamela:

PLEASE CHECK YOUR INBOX.

PLEASE REPLY ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE:

I AM ALREADY FEELING LOW....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If no one is provided with accommodation, then that is fine. But the company HAS to provide you with an accommodation allowance. You are an expat and that is your entitlement. Where do they expect you to live. Could you please PM me your details, company name, etc? I'm getting off the computer right now but will reply back as soon as possible. If it's a multinational company, then they should not be ripping you off like that.
> Besides, what's the worst that could happen? You don't take up this job and find something better in a couple of months? You are still back home and not in Dubai stuck with a job that pays less than your worth and you have no proper place to live, etc. That would really eat into your morale. I'll wait for your PM. Don't stress yourself out because you haven't come here yet and you can always renegotiate saying that you did your research and what they are paying you is peanuts compared to what other engineers get out here!


And if they won't renegotiate or at least listen to your concerns, it's probably not an organization you want to work for anyway as it's probably an indication of how they treat their employees


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dont feel so low 

You didnt pay for a visa did you? So you havent lost much...

A multinational company which pays 7.5k AND refuses to negotiate upwards for an engineer is just looking fot the cheapest person available.

Such a firm is unlikely to give raises once you start working there; the attitude may be one of "if you leave we will get another guy from India for 7.5k"

So tell them you want an accomodation allowance as you are not willing to share a room with 4 ppl and see what they say....

After that its upto you as to whether you want to come over and experience Dubai for 2 years ....

Just keep your options back home open.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Tropicana 100%.
Always keep your options open and trust me, you are far better off than some of the people out here. So don't feel low. If you are well qualified and good at what you do, you can find a job elsewhere and for much more than what these people are offering you.


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Tropicana:

Thanks alot mate.


----------



## kapadiwala (Jun 2, 2010)

Pamela, you got my PM?
Because I can not see that in private sent messages !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just replied to both your PMs. Let me know if you need any more information. Take it easy and don't stress yourself out.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

One bit of advice if you do decide to come over, Darshet - don't hand your passport over to your employers indefinitely.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

And its good that you actually bothered to check before blindly flying in.


----------



## srisuper (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Darshel,

Have you moved out to Dubai now? Just saw your post..

Sri


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

srisuper said:


> Hi Darshel,
> 
> Have you moved out to Dubai now? Just saw your post..
> 
> Sri


Are you one of his friends who convinced him that AED 7500 all inclusive is more than enough for him to live on and save money at the end of the month or are you just curious over what his decision was?


----------



## srisuper (Jun 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you one of his friends who convinced him that AED 7500 all inclusive is more than enough for him to live on and save money at the end of the month or are you just curious over what his decision was?


Pam,

I am not his friend nor did I convince him over phone/this forum.

I am working in UAE in an emirate called Ras-Al-Khaimah, about 11/2 hour drive from Dubai. My origin is from India and salary offered is similar to Darshel.

The reason why I asked Darsheel's status is because I was also in a similar state like him 2 months ago and asked suggestions to expats like you.

I am here for the past 1 month and let me tell you my findings:

Salary offered in UAE depends majorly on 3 factors: Nationality, work experience, and the city where you are working.

For me in Ras-Al-Khaimah, as I am a bachelor, I hardly spend around 2500 AED for my expenses like Rent, food, internet etc.(even if I am a lavish spender)

I am sharing a double bedroom flat with another person(Note: only 2 ppl in flat) and this costs around 1400AED a month including water and electricity.

A new flat with centralised AC costs 30000AED a month for rent.

I know this is not the case with Darsheel as he is based in Dubai and rents are in the higher end. But still for his experience and origin, the salary offered would be in that range only. Probably keeping the accomodation in mind, he could have negotiated for 10000 AED or so.

The package offered to western ppl is on the higher end and that can't be compared with the ones offer to us(I know this is not fair but that's t way it is here)

Usually, say in India if a person earns Rs 30000 (which comes to about 2500AED), he would proabably get a job here with a salary almost 3-4 times of his Indian salary say max 10,000 AED. This is not the case with Darsheel alone, Its the case of almost many ppl from asia who have come here for wrk, yet they are happy and contended with what they get..

So what's your say on this?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

srisuper said:


> Pam,
> 
> I am not his friend nor did I convince him over phone/this forum.
> 
> ...



I say the horse is dead so stop flogging it! Everything you've said has been discussed a million times over on this forum already and his name is Darshet, not Darshel nor Darsheel!


----------



## srisuper (Jun 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I say the horse is dead so stop flogging it! Everything you've said has been discussed a million times over on this forum already and his name is Darshet, not Darshel nor Darsheel!


Ya Genius you are!


----------



## adyyum (May 6, 2010)

kapadiwala said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was just searching on Google, and found out this amazing informative website.
> 
> ...


Cheers
Ady


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

old thread so closing down


----------

